# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Vrouwelijke hormonen voor mannen

## coewem

ik ben een jongen van 17 en voel me echt als een meisje een vriendin bied me aan da ik de pil neem ( ze wilt da zelf nie nemen) en dan zou ik borsten krijgen maar als ik elke dag de pil zou innemen hoelang duurt dat dan voor ik iets merk en gebeurd er nog iets anders dat ik moet weten?

----------


## pilvraagjes

Dat zou ik maar niet doen!!!! De anticonceptiepil is niet bedoelt voor mannen! Is niet goed voor je lichaam!! Zeker niet omdat jij nog niet uitgegroeid bent! Wacht dat in ieder geval af. Mocht je dan nog steeds willen, dan kan je dan is goed gaan kijken wat voor mogelijkheden daarvoor zijn. En dan zal je zeker weten niet 'de pil' krijgen!!! Doe nu in ieder geval nix, dat zou hoe dan ook geen gewenst resultaat geven!!!

----------


## coewem

kan ik als ik naar de dokter krijgen vrouwelijke hormonen krijgen of gaat dat niet?

----------


## pilvraagjes

Dat doen ze niet bij minderjarigen. Wacht gewoon nog even af. Later kan je dan via je huisarts wel horen waar je wel moet zijn, en dan zal je een traject in kunnen waar ze je er wel mee helpen.

----------

